# Super Charged GH WaterFarm Module?



## NugSack (Jan 21, 2012)

I've read that by drilling additional holes in the GH WaterFarm top bucket (to make it drain faster and for an additional outlet for roots to wander into the solution), and adding an air-stone in the bottom bucket,for a DWC twist, will super charge this system.

Does that make any sense? 

Wouldn't a top feeding system like WaterFarm already get enough O2 to the root zone? Also, what advantage would a fast draining bucket provide?

While on the subject, should the pump be working (feeding) 24/7 or on timed intervals? Some say 15 to 30 minutes on and off and others say no feeding at night. What do you think?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 21, 2012)

I had great success with the waterfarms as they were, but none of that will hurt anything.

I likes the one hour on one hour off untill the roots were hanging down in the rez, than I run it 24/7 to keep the O2 up.

check out my journals to see what stock waterfarms can do.


----------



## stevetberry (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a Waterfarm 8 pack that has been modified to a 12 pack.  I have also made mine recirculate.  I do not believe that putting more holes in the plant chamber would make it drain any quicker because the volume of water that the top feed supplies is not more than the original holes can drain plus you might get into a structural issue.  The airstone could not hurt.  Keep in mind that when you are not top feeding them they are getting no supplemental O2.  I feed mine all the time that the lights are on and then when the lights are off it is 1 hour off and 1/2 hour on, which means that the last cycle is 1 and 1/2 hours off before the lights come on.  I had some algae issues but I have added a water cooler and put some radiant barrier around my resevoir and now my water temps are good, we will see when summer veg gets here.  It is very important that you keep your water temps below 75F and the closer to 70F is even better.  I have had my system for three years and I am still learning and these are just my opinions.


----------



## NugSack (Jan 21, 2012)

Grow Dude, you sure got it goin on....  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## sfttailpaul (Feb 8, 2012)

stevetberry said:
			
		

> I have a Waterfarm 8 pack that has been modified to a 12 pack.  I have also made mine recirculate.  I do not believe that putting more holes in the plant chamber would make it drain any quicker because the volume of water that the top feed supplies is not more than the original holes can drain plus you might get into a structural issue.  The air stone could not hurt.  Keep in mind that when you are not top feeding them they are getting no supplemental O2.  I feed mine all the time that the lights are on and then when the lights are off it is 1 hour off and 1/2 hour on, which means that the last cycle is 1 and 1/2 hours off before the lights come on.  I had some algae issues but I have added a water cooler and put some radiant barrier around my reservoir and now my water temps are good, we will see when summer veg gets here.  It is very important that you keep your water temps below 75F and the closer to 70F is even better.  I have had my system for three years and I am still learning and these are just my opinions.


********************************************************
 I too have the Water Farm 8-pack combo that I also modified to be a 10 unit system. The MAIN reservoir (13Gal.) IS recirculating the water 24/7 throughout all the modules; that's why there is a separate air pump just for this. Manufacturer claims that the total time to re-circulate the (8) modules' water is 4 hours, so changing pH., Nutrient strength, etc. is a bit more touchy but is doable. Upon introduction of the new plants into the Bloom room's module(s), I typically run the multiple outlet air pump 24/7 for the first two weeks and then for 1/2 hour on and 3-1/2 hours off but only after the roots make their way to the reservoir below. This seems to be the optimal time on/off, for me. IMHO, either system yields the most explosive root growth I have ever witnessed. In my Bloom Room, I run an "Ebb & Flow" system and actually "borrow" the water farm system in that I added a top feed, drip ring available from most Hydro stores. They are available in 6", 9" and 12" diameters and have a split ring design with a 1" space enabling you to place or take off easily w/o disturbing the plants. This is done to further get the plants acclimated to the new environment. Once I bring my 4-5 week vegetated (clones) into the Bloom room, I use this ring for 1-2 weeks, or until I see the roots grow through the growth (top) bucket downwards into the reservoir (bottom) bucket. Details further are kinda' irrelevant because I wanted to agree with the previous post about the WF system, and its merits. Thanks...
Wish I could afford their modules for my entire grow, but alas, I have a simple Ebb & Flow system.
Love those Water Farms...:icon_smile:


----------

